# Cigar lounge etiquette?.



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

I went to my first cigar bar last week. I didn't talk to no one since im a very shy person at first. But i enjoyed the bar for the most part. I had some noob questions about cigar etiquette from your guys experience.

1. Is it ok to relight a cigar?
2. Is it ok exhale your lunge into your cigar to "semi-purge" it? 
3. When done with the cigar do i just leave it on the ashtray?



Thanks


----------



## Krish the Fish (May 3, 2010)

Hey man. Glad that you went out and explored the wonderful world of cigar bars. Here are the answers you're looking for:

1. Relighting a cigar is fine. I have to do it every once in a while at the B&M or at home when I get caught up doing something else (talking to someone, doing work, playing poker, etc.) and it's usually alright.
2. The purge is one of my tools that I use, especially when relighting a cigar. I find that it clears the smoke (and tar) out from the head of the cigar and lets me re-draw smoother and a little cooler.
3. When you're there and you're done with a cigar, just leave it in the ashtray. Don't stamp it out into the ashtray or anything. Just leave it there and it will put itself out.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Krishna answered it pretty much the way I would have as well.


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2011)

I've heard that if you are smoking at a bar you should take the band off before you smoke....is this true?


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I've heard that if you are smoking at a bar you should take the band off before you smoke....is this true?


It depends really. Some feel that it is insulting to smoke a nicer cigar around some one who might be smoking something cheaper. Where I go, people dont care what you are smoking. They might ask, but only to get ideas of new cigars to smoke.

Also, try to talk to people. You are all already there because you share a common interest. I have made multiple business relationships, as well as new friends.

Also here in chicago its bring your own food, and drinks. So, get to know people, you end up going in on food together, sharing drinks. it turns out great!


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Krishna answered it pretty much the way I would have as well.


 +1
keep going back, introduce yourself to the other patrons.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Krishna took the words right out my mouth---


----------



## Hatattack (Jan 5, 2011)

That's how it works here. No one cares if you are smoking La Palinas or Creams. If you flown that you are smoking a good cigar then you will wear out your welcome. BYOB laws are different by states. In Florida they have to have a license even to be BYOB. So check before taking your Scotch. Food orders sways grow into big orders in our shop. The local wing place loves us, so always tip good.


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I've heard that if you are smoking at a bar you should take the band off before you smoke....is this true?


I think in most places they could care less if you take the band off. I have just gotten in the habit of doing it anyways as soon as I can, because some cigars you can't take it off without ruining the cigar until it warms up.


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

the only etiquette that everyone should know is dont be a dick!! Light your cigar how you want, if you need to re-light do it, band on or off who cares?? Just go in & enjoy your smoke & meet some good people with the same interest. dont worry about what others think


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

ARCHAIC said:


> the only etiquette that everyone should know is dont be a dick!! Light your cigar how you want, if you need to re-light do it, band on or off who cares?? Just go in & enjoy your smoke & meet some good people with the same interest. dont worry about what others think


so its toltally cool to rock out my white owls and swisher sweets?


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

ARCHAIC said:


> the only etiquette that everyone should know is dont be a dick!! Light your cigar how you want, if you need to re-light do it, band on or off who cares?? Just go in & enjoy your smoke & meet some good people with the same interest. dont worry about what others think


Well said, I don't think anyone can say it better


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Answers are pretty accurate but as was said each B&M tends to make their own 'rules' so just hang out and observe what people do and say. 

Generally most B&M's frown if you bring in your own smokes without buying theirs...be discreet and ask the management about their policy but I'd say if you are going to use their lounge to smoke in buy one of their cigars...it's just the right thing to do. As far as removing the band off your cigar I remove mine when the "fire line" gets about an inch from it. I use the cigar band as a 'band aid' in case the wrapper wants to unravel on me. What you don't want to do is "announce" what cigar you are smoking unless somebody asks. Nothing worse than having somebody give a blow by blow detail of what they are smoking and how it is...how much it costs,,,etc. etc. 

I see you are from Stockton....I was raised in Oakley and went to HS in Brentwood....use to play ball against your town every year...football, basketball, soccer.

Enjoy your time in the B&M's...get to know people by asking them what they are smoking..how they like it...pick their brains as anytime you want to get to know people the best thing to talk about...is themselves. We all love to talk about ourselves and that is the secret to meeting and talking with people and getting to know them. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Strickland (Feb 15, 2011)

Three YESes from me as well...


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

Also, don't bring your own smokes. buy one there and smoke it there unless you are a regular or a member. I know some places have lighting fees and "allow" you to bring your own but I just can't help but feel that bringing your own sticks to a cigar lounge is like bringing your own food into a restraunt and eating it at one of thier tables.....:wacko:


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

mrmikey32 said:


> so its toltally cool to rock out my white owls and swisher sweets?


Heck yea I'd go to my B&M with a gas station stick. When asked if I would I like a drink, my standard response is "Not unless it's a Colt 45" because seriously, I drink so infrequently, that when I do, I want to spend the least amount of $ possible and two Colt 45's will get me hammered for about $0.65. So yes, I would say rock the Sweets. Smoke what you like and like what you smoke.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

The only time I can see where taking off the band might be prudent is if you brought in a Cuban cigar. But at a cigar lounge you would most likely be smoking something you bought there, anyway.

I like ARCHAIC's answer.:rotfl:


----------



## Hatattack (Jan 5, 2011)

I forgot that. Never never never bring a Cuban into the local B&M. If the ATF happens across you smoking a Cuban in their shop they will get in deep sh*t.


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

mrmikey32 said:


> so its toltally cool to rock out my white owls and swisher sweets?


 wouldnt bother me.. my father in law is a die hard black & mild smoker & i'll chill with him and smoke any day


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

I didn't realize Cuban cigars were ATF's jurisdiction. I always thought it was U.S. Customs.


----------



## Hatattack (Jan 5, 2011)

1029henry said:


> I didn't realize Cuban cigars were ATF's jurisdiction. I always thought it was U.S. Customs.


Atleast here in Florida the ATF do checks on the shops for Cubans and propper ID'ing. I do believe its Customs main job but ATF does it while they are in shops. Also check for tax stamps even though thats Florida Department of Revnue's job.

I should add Im getting this from the B&M employees/owners so I have little first hand expirence with this.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Dr BootyGrabber said:


> Also, don't bring your own smokes. buy one there and smoke it there unless you are a regular or a member.


Actually, I almost never smoke what I buy. The reason being, I like to rest things before I smoke them. I generally take something with me to smoke, but I tactfully remove the band first. That way, someone walking in wont know I'm "breaking the rules" and I still get to smoke something I know is good. Regardless, I ALWAYS purchase something there.

I have taken in Cubans to smoke several times. I've given a few to owners along the way and they LOVE it. Again, I remove the band prior so no one's the wiser.

If questioned by a customer, I just say, "well, I bought a couple _______."


----------



## Krish the Fish (May 3, 2010)

Hatattack said:


> I forgot that. Never never never bring a Cuban into the local B&M. If the ATF happens across you smoking a Cuban in their shop they will get in deep sh*t.


I haven't seen that happen around here. I've been in my B&M a lot (at one point, 4-5 times a week), and never did I see anyone come in for a "check-in". We have police officers come in and buy cigars or off-duty cops hang out with us in there, but never seen Customs or ATF or anything.

but that's almost skirting off-topic. I never would bring cuban cigars in to a B&M until I've established myself as a regular and someone who wouldn't try to cause harm to the store.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

I think I posted this list of rules before on this forum, This is not the Ten commandments ,but is a good guild line for a Cigar Lounge

1. Don’t be a “conversation snatcher”
If you walk into a lounge where a conversation is taking place, don’t try to change it. You can wait for an appropriate time to weigh in and participate, but there’s nothing worse than a newcomer who disrupts a discussion about politics or the economy with some unrelated remark about the Mets’ bullpen.
2. Mine’s better
Cigar smoking is a matter of taste – whether you prefer a Avo Campanero or a cognac-dipped novelty stick. “Real” cigar smokers may not touch the latter, but not everyone chooses to be “real.” And, why should they? Realize that people gravitate to what they like, with cigars or anything else. Leave room for those around you to enjoy what they choose.
3. Know your audience
When I asked the guys around me about cigar etiquette, two gave variations of “keep it clean.” Sitting down and regaling the crowd with the previous night’s sexual conquests in lurid detail, for example, may not be appropriate. If you float a controversial topic and it doesn’t resonate, let it go. Trying to force it will not work in your favor. Likewise, if you find a crowd comparing their evenings in a way that doesn’t sit well with you, realize that you’re the outsider – and that this crowd may not be the right one for you.
4. Talk on the phone … somewhere else
Cell phones are now a part of life. Given enough people and enough time, you’re bound to hear a few of them ring. Answering the phone isn’t a big deal, just have the decency to take your call away from the lounge. Move to the back of the store, or step outside for a minute.
5. Don’t tell people how to smoke
Cigar smokers have their habits – right or wrong. You’ll irritate the hell out of somebody by telling him he cuts his cigar too low, shouldn’t bite the cap or isn’t lighting his cigar appropriately. Some are open to the advice, others not. If you decide to become a cigar educator, be ready for a chilly reception.
6. Buy from the shop where you’re smoking (If you bring in Cigars atleast Buy one cigar for the B&M)
This shouldn’t even need to be said, but there’s always an element that shows no respect for the establishment. Retailers don’t have great profit margins, and when you bring a cigar into a shop from the outside, you are taking money from the store. If you like having a place to smoke, support it.
Cuban corollary: Some people think Cuban cigars don’t count, because you can’t get them at any store. If anything, smoking a Cuban in a shop is even worse than bringing in a legal cigar from outside. Since Cuban cigars are banned by law, you’re not only taking money from the store, you’re also putting all the employees at risk.
7. Let the staff members do their jobs
Cigar shops are social centers, and this does include the staff. You can’t help but get to know your “cigar guy,” and you’ll come to enjoy talking to him. But, when the smoke shop’s employees are with customers, unloading boxes or otherwise working, let them be. The first priority is the job, and you need to respect that.
8. Be aware of the line behind you
A good tobacconist won’t rush you or show impatience, so don’t challenge him to try. If you don’t know what you want, stand out of the way while you look around – especially if there’s a line forming behind you. Nothing is worse than hearing, “I came in last year and bought a cigar, do you remember what it was?” if you see a waiting crowd behind you, let them take care of their purchases while you find your way through the maze.
9. Don’t become the shop’s unofficial consultant
Complainers are bad enough, but it gets even worse when the “advice” is offered from a perspective of unfounded expertise. Nobody wants to hear, “The shop would be so much better if …” It gets old. If you want to go to a shop with a television, find one. Don’t go to the same sans-TV lounge every day and gripe about the fact that there’s nothing to watch. This thinking extends to the shop’s inventory, policies on outside food and drink and lounge setup.
10. Have fun
If it takes a lot of work to behave – even just the basics – you should reconsider whether to leave the house in the morning. Go to your local shop, light up a cigar and enjoy. That’s why the lounge seating is available


----------



## Hatattack (Jan 5, 2011)

Krish the Fish said:


> I haven't seen that happen around here. I've been in my B&M a lot (at one point, 4-5 times a week), and never did I see anyone come in for a "check-in". We have police officers come in and buy cigars or off-duty cops hang out with us in there, but never seen Customs or ATF or anything.
> 
> but that's almost skirting off-topic. I never would bring cuban cigars in to a B&M until I've established myself as a regular and someone who wouldn't try to cause harm to the store.


Ask the employees about it. They know who the Feds are, but they are undercover so you or I wouldn't know if someone is a Fed unless they had a reason too break out a badge(caught selling Cubans, etc...).


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

:hmm:.........So what ya'll tryin to tell me is!.....:twitch:......

...I shouldn't be Spittin in the palm of my hand and snuffin this here stogie out?!...let alone doin it in a lounge?? :tsk:........

:hmm:.........So Ya'll just let um burn out Huh?........... :hmm:......

I might have to try that!..

:laugh:


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

There is etiquette? Huh? News to me? I stroll in grabs some sticks , sit down in the seat facing the LCD screen if its available and then make myself at home. To me a Cigar Bar or B+M that has a lounge is a place for people to relax and unwind with a nice smoke! I dont step on toes and they dont step on mine so its really reciprocal. I even pull the bands from my CC 's before hand if I want to fire one up. Nobody has ever asked me what I was smoking.

Try it sometime. Just be yourself! Guys at my Local B+M know me and they understand who butter's their bread so if anything they go out of their way to make things pleasant.


My :2:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Do whatever you like to do with your cigars. If the establishment doesn't like it. Don't go back. 

If it such a stuffy place that you feel like you are doing something wrong. Well, if that's for you . More power to ya. 

I specially like everyone saying not to put out your cigar by putting it into the ashtray foot first. I usually toss my cigar into the ashtray for it to do whatever but on occasion I will "butt it out" ooooohhhhhh, what can I say?
I live on the edge, I drink milk outta the carton. hahahaha.

My rule of thumb is "Don't be a Dick" 
I try not to be but I'm so Damn good at it.

Enjoy


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

The only thing I would disagree with is the purging indoors. It stinks, plain and simple. Cigar smoke is bad enough, a purge is even worse. I don't purge if I'm smoking in doors. If the cigar is getting bitter, I just suck it up.


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

shannensmall said:


> The only thing I would disagree with is the purging indoors. It stinks, plain and simple. Cigar smoke is bad enough, a purge is even worse. I don't purge if I'm smoking in doors. If the cigar is getting bitter, I just suck it up.


Can't say i have really noticed the smell of a purge, my senses aren't that great though. As for me I love the smell of cigar smoke, can't seem to get enough of it. I even love walking into my garage after I have just smoked in there.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

You are burning the accumulated tars in the tobacco, so yes it has a pretty foul smell. You may not notice it, other smokers may not notice it. You see, our sense of smell is diminished wile we are partaking in smoking, but if on the off chance there are any non smokers in there, they will smell it. Also it just makes the room smells worse to any new comers who may come in. I figure it's just more polite to not do a purge in a closed room.


----------



## ben1000 (Oct 31, 2010)

By the way... here's a little video I shot with a cigar lounge owner, all about cigar lounge ettiquette... Hope it helps!

Ben


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

shannensmall said:


> You are burning the accumulated tars in the tobacco, so yes it has a pretty foul smell. You may not notice it, other smokers may not notice it. You see, our sense of smell is diminished wile we are partaking in smoking, but if on the off chance there are any non smokers in there, they will smell it. Also it just makes the room smells worse to any new comers who may come in. I figure it's just more polite to not do a purge in a closed room.


That makes sense, do you think it is ok if there is some sort of ventilation device? I went into a lounge that had an awesome ventilator, it seemed the smoke didn't even have a chance to linger.


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

I run with scissors, you've been 1-upped:wave:



GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I live on the edge, I drink milk outta the carton. hahahaha.
> 
> Enjoy


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

ben1000 said:


> By the way... here's a little video I shot with a cigar lounge owner, all about cigar lounge ettiquette... Hope it helps!
> 
> Ben


There ya go, Ben


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Herf N Turf said:


> Actually, I almost never smoke what I buy. The reason being, I like to rest things before I smoke them. I generally take something with me to smoke, but I tactfully remove the band first. That way, someone walking in wont know I'm "breaking the rules" and I still get to smoke something I know is good. Regardless, I ALWAYS purchase something there.
> 
> I have taken in Cubans to smoke several times. I've given a few to owners along the way and they LOVE it. Again, I remove the band prior so no one's the wiser.
> 
> If questioned by a customer, I just say, "well, I bought a couple _______."


My friend is exactly right here...I like to rest my cigars as well unless I know the place I go to has inventory where it's been rested for quite awhile. I usually will ask the management how long a particular cigar has been resting. I usually take my own sticks as well but I always ask if I'm at a new B&M if it's ok to smoke the one I brought and buy something from them? I usually will bring a cigar for the manager as well.

As far as bringing a cuban to the B&M...I have but always take the band off as I don't want to make a problem for the store or the owner. If somebody asks what I'm smoking I tell them it's a great cigar and then "wink"...


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Answers are pretty accurate but as was said each B&M tends to make their own 'rules' so just hang out and observe what people do and say.
> 
> Generally most B&M's frown if you bring in your own smokes without buying theirs...be discreet and ask the management about their policy but I'd say if you are going to use their lounge to smoke in buy one of their cigars...it's just the right thing to do. As far as removing the band off your cigar I remove mine when the "fire line" gets about an inch from it. I use the cigar band as a 'band aid' in case the wrapper wants to unravel on me. What you don't want to do is "announce" what cigar you are smoking unless somebody asks. Nothing worse than having somebody give a blow by blow detail of what they are smoking and how it is...how much it costs,,,etc. etc.
> 
> ...


haha worst city according to Forbes!. I have to drive to lodi just to go smoke at my local lounge, but a big thanks to all for giving me good useful information. I appreciate it!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

xJaCkSlApx said:


> haha worst city according to Forbes!. I have to drive to lodi just to go smoke at my local lounge, but a big thanks to all for giving me good useful information. I appreciate it!


Forbes is wrong...I've lived in the worst cities trust me and these in no particular order:

Visalia, Ca. ( this town rivals Hell as far as which one is hotter )
Kansas City, Mo. ( if America had a rectum...this is where it would be )
Salt Lake City, ID ( this town closes at 6 pm...BYOB is not a joke )


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice movie, Ben.:nod::nod::nod:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you, all of this info is very useful.


----------



## Hatattack (Jan 5, 2011)

Cool video. But man, I feel bad for you guys outside of Florida. If thats your average B&M's humidor than your missing alot. The owner of the shop is real cool making that video.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

OK Guys, this may have already been mentioned...but it is still worth mentioning again...IMHO.....

DO NOT PASS GAS, EVER!

Hey, we are men (and some, ladies)...but go outside, let it go away before bringing it back it...it ruins the nice aroma of smoke, and it is never disguised by the smoke...and well, you will most likly get caught! 

Inside an actual walk-in humidor...NEVER do this!


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

quo155 said:


> OK Guys, this may have already been mentioned...but it is still worth mentioning again...IMHO.....
> 
> DO NOT PASS GAS, EVER!
> 
> ...


This is something I have never heard when hearing about etiquette but it might be the most important. This should be at the top of the list.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

carpenter said:


> This is something I have never heard when hearing about etiquette but it might be the most important. This should be at the top of the list.


I was in a local B&M the other day...and some idiot did this in the humidor...again! Come on guys, we can fart anywhere...I know...but you should NEVER do this in a walk in humidor!!! Come on!!! LOL!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

And,,, if you think you've done something wrong, broke a rule, committed a faux pas (excepting the fart part) in a cigar bar, all will be forgotten if you buy a round for the house


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> And,,, if you think you've done something wrong, broke a rule, committed a faux pas (excepting the fart part) in a cigar bar, all will be forgotten if you buy a round for the house


Awesome!


----------

